# What to suppliment red cherry shrimp?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I was curious what to suppliment red cherry shrimp? I have read spinach, cucumbers, and zucchini. Do you know anything else that they would eat besides algea?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Cherry love  :
Hikari Algae wafers

also like eat:
Hikari Crab Cruise
Hikari Micro pellets
Carrot
Banana
any kind of Plankton Tabs for fish.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

With the Cherrys you don't need to do much of anything. I do throw in Hikari or Wardlys algae wafers a few times a week, but that as much for the Corys as the shrimp.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I sometimes feed mine Wardley's Shrimp pellets and they love them! Usually only when I remember or I want to try and count how many I have in a tank. 

I also have about a dozen Chery Reds in a 5g for nearly 2 months now and they haven't received anything other than what they can scavenge. There are no fish in the tank, a couple C. lutea, 5-6 Anubias nana and a mass of Java Moss. They always seem to be foraging in the Java Moss.

They seem to be pretty hardy shrimp. When I moved from Maryland to Ohio, I brought them with me in a small Rubbermaid container with a lump of Java Moss. They received no food or water changes for almost 2 weeks until I could get my tanks moved in and set up. I started with about 24 shrimp and half of those survived. I now have dozens of them spread about my tanks so I wouldn't worry too much about feeding them!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hikari Crab is a great supplement to their algae diet. It contains essential iodide and calcium needed by all exo-skeleton creatures. Feed them pellets every once in a while to ensure they stay healthy.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Cherrys are not picky, they will eat almost anything that the fish eat.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

A friend of mine feeds his cherries freeze dried krill. I feed my amanos whatever foods make it to the bottom.


----------



## crshadow (Sep 25, 2004)

Be sure to check the ingredients of any food you give your shrimp as some fish foods do contain copper as an ingredient... Whether these amounts are enough to kill shrimp, I can't say for sure, but I prefer to err on the side of caution after a bad experience that left a lot of my cherrys dead...

-Jeremiah


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Just a bit off topic, but I saw it was posted here. Why do you feed your Cories sinking algae wafers, bharada?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Corys are not an algae eater, feeding them a sinking wafer for bottom feeders is the best; however mine will eat what ever the fish do not.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I think many animals don't think of themselves as certain types of eaters in the wild. They get a ton of variety and many many community fish like algae or similar greens. _Spirulina_ I have found to be an excellent supplement to the diet for both fish and shrimp.

I am not positive but I believe cherries are fairly hardy shrimp. I haven't found amanos difficult at all. They are always foraging and keeping the tank clean. Wish I could keep them in my bigger tank, unfortunately they would be food.

Try to keep their transfer into the tank as stress free as possible. Hiding places are very important to shrimp I think. Feeding not difficult, they do it for a living :]


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Just a bit off topic, but I saw it was posted here. Why do you feed your Cories sinking algae wafers, bharada?


I actually started out throwing the wafers in for the shrimp, but over time I've noticed that the first ones at it are my corys. It's the same im both my tanks and for the 5 species of corys I keep. It's the same with the shrimp pellets.

I think I don't have enough flake food making it to the bottom of the tank so whenever I throw in something that makes it to the bottom the corys are extremely grateful.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

cyclops eeze has tons of pigment enhancing properties. Thats what i feed them. They make a powder as well great for the tiny ones


----------

